# A Better LOTR Prequel: 'Westernesse'



## Sauron (Jul 7, 2007)

So I was poking around on the internet one day, and I came upon this site, run by the same guy who created Ardalambion. He has a particularly interesting idea of using Peter Jackson's well-known tendency of creating his own version of the original work (which so many of you have criticized him for), inserting scenes that did not belong in the original LOTR trilogy, and otherwise altering the trilogy to make it his own rather than Tolkien's; and applying that same tendency to make the cinematic version about the fall of Numenor using some of the same actors and characters (Sauron, Gil-galad, Elrond, Elendil, and Isildur, for instance). 

Tolkien, as you all know, did not devote so much of his writings on Numenor and its corruption and fall than he did on the LOTR trilogy, so it leaves room for particularly creative directors like Peter Jackson on using their talents on trying to beef up the bare bones of a story that Tolkien has provided for us. In fact, instead of trying to focus so much of their efforts on trying to make 'The Hobbit', they should do 'Westernesse' instead. If this makes it to cinema, it would be more interesting IMHO. 
-----------------------------

Take a look at that website, and tell me what you all think.


----------



## Sauron (Jul 29, 2007)

I see....

This apparently hasn't sparked anyone's interest. Oh, well....


----------



## AussieRebel (May 16, 2008)

Well, I have certainly read it, and I think it sounds great! doubt it will ever happen though


----------

